
Apple to Acquire Majority of Intel's Smartphone Modem Business - Doubleguitars
https://newsroom.intel.com/news-releases/intel-smartphone-modem-business/#gs.s1ws99
======
rurban
That's fantastic news. Apple will continue to fight Qualcomm. By the
continuation of development 5G modems, which Intel stopped. Over threats by
Qualcomm. Qualcomm is easiest the worst bully in the market, by far worse than
Oracle. One has to step up against their continuous patent infringement
threats.

Using something like Huawei would have been better though, to get rid of US
backdoors in the baseband. Chinese backdoors are only a problem for Chinese,
US backdoors for everybody. Apple could e.g. ship phones with Intel modems for
the Chinese market.

